# astrex x fuzzy



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

5 sweet fuzzycarrier










2.1 si ag (or si li ag?)










0.1 cp beige?



















1.0 blue fox or tan... or bl ag...or si bl ag?



















F


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

How strange!

My fuzzy rex crosses turn out very different from these. :lol:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha, no They don't look at all as your fuzzybabies,. The five babies isn't fuzzies, but when they are adults I will do the next pairing; astrex heterozygot for fuzzy[this babies] x fuzzy or fuzzy hairless, and then you will see another result, I swear! They will be fuzzies.
I have to do some outcross to get the size of the small swedish fuzzy hairless up a little. Adult males are just about 36 grams... fat and healthy but small.

This is the start, with a big and healthy astrex lady 



















Here is the fuzzy male



















and the couple together










in time their grandchildrens hopfully will be as hairess as my other ones:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes! I am aiming for that 'naked mouse' look as well! I have one doe at the moment, who is pregnant with what will hopefully be at least a few similar ones!

That chinchilla doe is gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, you like chinchillas?! That's my favorites !

Some of the mice in my chinchilla project (chinchilla with argente cream base).

Does




























Bucks 
(not fox, just si-ag)



















We will have Henry van Raaij as a hudge for our next show and I really hope he can bring some of his true si-ag to us!
http://mus.ifokus.se/Sites/beefbae2-8ca ... outies.jpg


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice mousies  OMG that hairless mouse is the cutiest thing I´ve ever seen!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Nice litter
What color are the 3?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a doe that looks like a broken argente cream!!!! I didn't know what she was, but she looks just the same shade! Her father is a black tan, mother was a siamese! How is it possible to have an argente cream from that cross? What is the genotype for argente creams?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

love ones with the curls  xxx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I have a doe that looks like a broken argente cream!!!! I didn't know what she was, but she looks just the same shade! Her father is a black tan, mother was a siamese! How is it possible to have an argente cream from that cross? What is the genotype for argente creams?


Aragente creams are a pink eye chinchilla. They have white belly (like fox) and c(ch)c(ch) so the genotype is: A(w)* c(ch)c(ch)pp. If you look closer to the buck you can se a blend of the white belly line.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

windyhill said:


> Aww  Nice litter
> What color are the 3?


The little blue one? I can't see if he is blue or blue agouti. I want him to be ticked as the si-agoutis but the colors look blue so long. The belly seems offwhite. maybe tan, time will tell. They can all be c(e). All tips look bleached. The mum got PEW, cp and bu back in her lines. That mean they can carry c(h) or c(ch) too. The light little doe baby can be a cp beige, but I've been helped to find that out. I'm not sure.

I no nothing about the backgrond of the fuzzy dad here. I dont even know his color. Maybe agouti or cinnamon? A close up with my macro lens tells med he is ticked in some way.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the itty butty fuzzy wuzzies!! And the little naked baby clinging to your finger is so cute!!!!!!!!!11


----------

